# anybody from nyc would like to approach women with me.



## YoungFrank (Jul 7, 2014)

Do anybody from NYC would like to join me in my journey of approaching women. I am trying to get over my fear of approaching women and I would like to get over it with someone that is going through the same fear.


----------



## YoungFrank (Jul 7, 2014)

: (


----------



## YoungFrank (Jul 7, 2014)

Anybody? : (


----------

